# Ear Crop Taping?



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

I just had Harry's ears done yesterday, when i picked him up he had an e-collar and an ace bandage wrapped around his head, he looks like a little old Russian lady. Anyways, I have to go back today to have the ace bandage removed and according to what the vet told me yesterday he will not be taping the ears, he said just leave them and in 10 days bring him back for the stitches. This is not my regular vet, but he is one of the only vets around here that still crop (several a week) and came highly recommended from my usual vet (that i trust very much). 
I'm just looking for opinions on this, both of my family other dogs that were cropped were taped afterwards (that vet has since retired) and I'm wondering if I should request that he tape Harry's today. my biggest fear is that I will spend all of this money and the crop will turn out looking bad.

Thanks in advance for the advice
Josh & Harry


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

here he is (for comedic purposes )


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Follow your vet's instructions. If he came highly recommended and specializes in doing croppings, then I'm sure he knows very well what he's talking about. Not to be mean, but trust in him, first. Later on down the line, if you see that his ears aren't standing correctly, then you can review the Health and Nutrition section about taping ears and tape only when needed. Best of luck to you and Harry, and I can't wait to see how he looks when he's done healing up.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Follow your vet's instructions. If he came highly recommended and specializes in doing croppings, then I'm sure he knows very well what he's talking about. Not to be mean, but trust in him, first. Later on down the line, if you see that his ears aren't standing correctly, then you can review the Health and Nutrition section about taping ears and tape only when needed. Best of luck to you and Harry, and I can't wait to see how he looks when he's done healing up.


I know, I will just listen to him, I hate when people try to tell me how to do my job. But, I'll still have to ask him about taping them.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

As far as I know, taping the ears is not necessary. Unless you got one of the longer cuts. My vet only taped my dog's ear, because it needed to get fixed. The cartilage was dropped and made the ear point forward. It's kind of hard to explain, but he taped the ear downwards and put the tape around his head for about 1 week.

Here's what I posted within this thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/7993-cropped-ears-question.html

*Not sure what instructions your vet gave you, but mine instructed me to do the following:*
*After the 3rd day, clean off ALL the scabs with hydrogen peroxide (I used cotton balls) every day, and apply antibiotic ointment after to help against infection, and if you get Neosporin, get the one with "Pain Relief", so that it will numb it somewhat. Also, try to clean inside his ears as well, but make sure you don't drop any hydrogen peroxide in there. It is a bit hard, especially if you can't tune out his/her crying while you're doing it, but by the 4th day, they don't express their pain as much, and you'll end up having a routine to get it done. *


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree. Listen to your vets instructions. We went with the show cut. This way, in case something goes wrong, he cannot say you did not follow his instructions properly.

We had ours done about a month ago, after the surgery Spartacus' ears were taped up for a week. We were told not to get them wet or not to clean the ears during that time. We came back about a week later and they took off the taping/posts and the vet cleaned the ears up. They did not re-tape/post as the ears were standing straight. But after a week, we brought our pup back for a follow-up as the tips of his ears started to curl back slightly, the vet took out the remaining stitiches and taped his ears up again. Last week, we brought Spartacus back for another visit as he scratched the tape/post out of his ear, they cleaned the ears and re-taped again. The vet said his ears were healing fine and standing perfectly, but re-taped/posted one last time and told us we can remove the taping ourselves in a week. 

Hope this helps... good luck!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Thought I'd give you some visuals:





































And now:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You don't tape or support the ears until the stitches come out so that's probably what he meant. Not all crops need to be wrapped, I think you should give them time to heal over the next 2-2.5 weeks and then reevaluated the situation. I'm surprised they sent him home the same day, my vet keeps them over night and the following morning they remove that "ace bandage" which is known as a "pressure wrap" to slow the bleeding, and help the "throbbing" feeling associated with surgery


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm surprised they sent him home the same day


My vet let me stand there and watch him the whole time, as long as I stayed away at least 18" from the table. Once my boy was able to open his eyes, I carried him to my vehicle, headed home, and then placed him in the bathtub for him to fully wake up. They had gaven him a shot for the pain.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wowee, really? Does your vet do that for everyone?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Wowee, really? Does your vet do that for everyone?


Yup, I believe so. He's old school, probably like 70 something years old now. The first time I went to his vet office I was 11 years old, when my older brother had him do his Doberman's ears. I'm 35 now.

Some people on here may know him, I even think that Deb stated that she knew about him:

LA Bounty, Robert D DVM - Tully & LA Bounty Vet Clinic
(818) 762-1491 
11966 Ventura Blvd, Studio City, CA 91604
LA Bounty, Robert D DVM - Tully & LA Bounty Vet Clinic, Studio City, CA : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

He's a really cool and funny man to boot. If anyone is in Southern California I highly recommend him.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

well got him back home the pressure wrap is off one ear is standing up the other kinda folded down against the side of his head, the vet took this elastic tube (basically a sock open on both ends) flattened both ears against the side of his head and slide the elastic tube over. he said that would keep them both the same against the side of his head, and when i take him in to get the stitches out on mon. he will tape them. also, before he started messing with his ears he gave him a sedative, hes been stubling around the house all afternoon with the HUGE eyes like he just left a Grateful Dead concert


----------



## pugs_boy (May 14, 2010)

labounty is amazing! he also said we could stay for the whole process, but once he put my boy under... i couldnt watch! i went with the vito cut (show crop) never had the ears taped and they are standing perfect. i read somewhere that if a pitbulls ears are cropped right they should stand on their own. dont know how true that is but it worked for my boy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This tread says it all and it is a sticky
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------

